# Looking for a Print-on-demand service in Seattle area?



## dcompile (Sep 13, 2017)

I have an ecommerce store where I sell tshirts/mugs and other merchandise for a small niche. I use one of the popular POD service like Printful/Gooten/Clockwise.io. It has been working great until now.
My only issue with this setup is the packaging and shipping of the end products. Most of my customers buy it as a gift and one of the common feedback is to improve the packaging and making it more personalized. I have looked up at bunch of POD services and they all provide either custom tags/logos but not custom packaging.
My solution is to find a local POD service (I live in seattle area) and custom package it myself as a gift. I am really looking to improve the brand image of my products.
Are there any custom POD service providers in seattle area who do custom mug/tshirt/phone covers etc. Leave a comment here or DM me and I will be happy to follow up.


----------

